# Still Shaking!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Well it's defo been a scary couple of hours out their on the M1.

Long story in short version.

I was driving down the M1 at a reasonable pace when a green Nissan Primera (sp) appears behind me, constantly flashing his main beam at me. My 1st thought was it must be an unmarked car so i dropped my speed down to 70mph in order to take the fair cop, but the car also slows down & just keeps flashing. Deciding that all was not right, i put my foot to the floor & briefly left the car behind. Well a couple of mins later, the Nissan is back behind me & again flashing his headlamps. I pull right over to the slow lane & after a little while the Nissan pulls alongside me in the middle lane. At this point, the passenger gestures at me to pull over. Both the passenger & driver were fairly young & of Asian origin & dressed in very casual clothes. I was now convinced that this situation was not normal & my only other thought was that perhaps something was wrong with my car, although it was driving perfectly well. So glad i've got Tyre Pressure Monitoring as this was the only other thing that at 1st crossed my mind as a possible cause for their actions, warning me i had a problem.

I now realised that something was very wrong with this situation, so once again put my foot to the floor & took off. The same thing happened again & a few mins later the Nissan was behind me flashing away. I let them pull up alongside me again, but this time as soon as they were looking over, i reached for my phone & dialled the police. Once they saw me speaking on my mobile, they braked hard & darted of the motorway at J2.

During my call to the police reporting what had happened, they let slip that i was the 3rd person to call them reporting a green Nissan flashing its lights & attempting to pull over motorists. It looks like i was the target of an attempted car-jacking  Thank fcuk i used my head & did not pull over onto the hard shoulder.

The next thing to happen whilst i'm still on the phone to the police  , was a Nissan 300ZX Targa in the middle lane as i was overtaking in the fast lane, decided to despatch one portion of its targa roof at about 80mph, narrowly missing the front of my car.

All in all, a fairly scary journey down the M1 

Now arrived at my hotel back in London, just about in 1 piece & got a large vodka in my paws in an attempt to calm my nerves.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Scary - did you take a note of the plate when you called the fuzz?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Did they nick you for phoning whilst driving :wink:

Car jacking :x :x :x Glad you're ok Paul


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

raven said:


> Scary - did you take a note of the plate when you called the fuzz?


I only managed to get the 1st 2 letters & numbers. FP51, but as the car was behind me & i was more concentrating on the situation i did not manage to get the full plate which i'm pissed about now.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> Did they nick you for phoning whilst driving :wink:
> 
> Car jacking :x :x :x Glad you're ok Paul


Got a bluetooth carkit, but i needed the fcukers to see that i was on the phone & talking so they might desist & it appeared to work, so the police thought this was a sensible action.

Was defo scary enough, but only after the police mentioned the other 2 attempts & it fully dawned on me what they were likely up to & the possible outcome


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

I've had this happen to me too, up north on the M6. I was in my CLK and got the flashing lights, pull over stuff from a couple of blokes in a Peugeot 406. When I didn't pull over one of them started a conversation on the telephone. I decided, like you, to gas it and sped off.

Once I was out of sight I slowed back to normal motorway speeds but fairly soon the 406 was abck and on the phone. I then noticed a Vectra pull up along side him and there were hand gestures and pointing at me.

At this point I got rather worried but before I did anything one of them undertook some cars in the middle lane (which I was in) and pulled back into the middle lane in front of me. At this point I got very worried as they were now both gesturing me to pull over, one from in front of me and one behind.

Luckily a gap appeared in the outside lane and I took it, nearly riding the car in fronts bumper so that the front car of the two couldn't pull in front of me again. As soon as the car in front of me moved out of the way I gassed it again, think I must have done about 7 or 8 miles at VERY silly speeds. Fortunately I didn't see them again.

Very scary though and you seem to have got more of the plate than I did, I just wanted out of there.

Glad you are ok and had the sense not to pull over. Were you wondering what to tell the Police if you got pulled whilst speeding off to get away from them?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just to be on the safe side, i told the police everything i'd done as well as everthing they'd done, just to cover my arse in the event that some camera or mobile bridge gustapo caught site of my actions/speed.

The officer i was speaking with had no issue that i'd made 2 attempts to getaway at a rapid rate, although thought it best not to mention the actual speeds :wink:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I use the M1 everyday so thanks for the warning...might be fun to pull off at the next intersection and round to a prewarned mates house/police station with them in tow..:;


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Jaysus Paul,
It's a good job you followed your instincts. They must be brainless to attempt something like that in broad daylight. Brainless makes them more dangerous. Where are the police motorway patrols when you need them? :?

Great to hear you're okay. Shaken, but not too stirred.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Just to be on the safe side, i told the police everything i'd done as well as everthing they'd done, just to cover my arse in the event that some camera or mobile bridge gustapo caught site of my actions/speed.
> 
> The officer i was speaking with had no issue that i'd made 2 attempts to getaway at a rapid rate, although thought it best not to mention the actual speeds :wink:


Thats good thinking. Be a right pisser to have got rid of the idiots, got out of the situation and gone home only to find a nice letter from the Police in a few days time with a picture of you speeding.

Out of interest, did the Police tell you if they were going to do anything? I assume that they hadn't done a great deal when the other two incidents were reported before yours!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hmmm. They may have been trying to sell you one of Digi 's watches. :wink:

Glad you got away - one of those times when it is useful to have some grunt available to get away.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Shit, doesn't sound good! 

Thanks for the warning as occationally I use the M1 aswell.

Least you are safe and sound and car is in one piece.

Take care mate


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paul is a chicken...Paul is a chicken! :lol:

You had to stop, get out, beat the shit out of them and then call the police. :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Scary! glad you are ok


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

ALL unmarked Police units on M roads have lights and nee nors fitted, also Police can only stop a vehicle if in uniform even in unmarked cars. NEVER stop for anything less you would never be criticised and the unmarked unit would have to seek the assistance of a uniformed officer, and you would always state that you were uncertain they were real cops...

Glad you are OK Paul


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

garyc said:


> Hmmm. They may have been trying to sell you one of Digi 's watches. :wink:


Oiy!!! at least my bloke drove a Volvo :wink:

In all seriousness that is a very scary thing to happen and Gizmo's story is even scarier 

keep alert!

good advice from Stgeorgex but i thought they were "nee naws" :wink:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

[/quote]

good advice from Stgeorgex but i thought they were "nee naws" :wink:[/quote]

You say tomato......... :roll:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

That really was a close call for you mate! I would have just kept on going or stopped at a service station to check over my car incase there was an external problem!

But if anyone did attempt a car-jacking I'd promptly select reverse and run the bstard over!! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I chap I used to work with was jacked some years ago now in Birmingham.

A BMW drove into the back of his Lexus quite lightly and he stopped to exchange details. They then tried to run him down and while he was pulling himself out of the ditch, one of them drove off in his car.

Very worrying.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

r1 said:


> I chap I used to work with was jacked some years ago now in Birmingham.
> 
> A BMW drove into the back of his Lexus quite lightly and he stopped to exchange details. They then tried to run him down and while he was pulling himself out of the ditch, one of them drove off in his car.
> 
> Very worrying.


Someone attempted the very same thing to a mate of mine when he first got his TT (and they were rare).

Two guys in a Transit Van kept driving really closely and he said he felt like they were trying to 'bump' him so he'd stop. This was in town though and he kept having to stop at roundabouts etc before takign some stupic risks to get away.

It's a crazy world.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Paul is a chicken...Paul is a chicken! :lol:
> 
> You had to stop, get out, beat the shit out of them and then call the police. :wink:


Stop talking out of your oversized arsehole :lol: Only a total fcuking fool (including you) would have entertained a confrontation. What's to say their was not a 2nd car as in Gizmo's scenario or perhaps a 3rd car. Unless you're a fcukwit, it would be total stupidity to enter such an uncertain scenario.

Pleased i did the right thing & both Paul & his car are safe. That in my mind is by far the best conclusion/result.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Just to be on the safe side, i told the police everything i'd done as well as everthing they'd done, just to cover my arse in the event that some camera or mobile bridge gustapo caught site of my actions/speed.
> ...


The previous 2 incidents had only been reported a matter of 15-20mins before i called, so they had despatched a patrol car & stated they would send a car off the M1 at Junct2 where i'd told them they'd just exited the motorway.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Naresh said:


> That really was a close call for you mate! I would have just kept on going or stopped at a service station to check over my car incase there was an external problem!
> 
> But if anyone did attempt a car-jacking I'd promptly select reverse and run the bstard over!! :twisted: :twisted:


You just know if something on your own car does not feel right & everything felt fine with mine. Only possible problem could have been tyres, but the RS6 has tyre pressure monitoring, so i knew the pressures were ok.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

You're spot on about not stopping Paul - I couldn't get out of the area fast enough and I'm not a chicken by any means. It's just that I know I don't carry a baseball bat, knife or gun, and I don't know that they don't carry any or all of them.

Piss off first, think about it safely later!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Bl**dy h*ll!!  

I've only just read your thread Paul. That does sound like a scary one.  Glad you got out of that one unscathed.  I bet your old heart was pounding at a fair rate.  It's no wonder you needed the Vodka. :lol:

This is easy for me to say, but ideally, if you had contacted the Police without them realising you had done so, and the Police could have sent a patrol car to you fairly quickly, then they may have been caught 'in the act'. :evil:

However, at the end of the day, your instincts tell you, you want to get out of the situation asap, and you did the right thing.

Anyway, glad you (and the car) are ok. 

Regards


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

fook me that was close  shame you didn't have the wak cam fitted with front and rear views 

good choice on not stopping.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> You're spot on about not stopping Paul - I couldn't get out of the area fast enough and I'm not a chicken by any means. It's just that I know I don't carry a baseball bat, knife or gun, and I don't know that they don't carry any or all of them.
> 
> Piss off first, think about it safely later!


I totally agree. My father confronted someone breaking into his car and paid with his life. You just don't know what is driving the person doing the deed, and how far they will go.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > You're spot on about not stopping Paul - I couldn't get out of the area fast enough and I'm not a chicken by any means. It's just that I know I don't carry a baseball bat, knife or gun, and I don't know that they don't carry any or all of them.
> ...


........


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo750 said:
> ...


 :?:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

A similar thing happened to a friend of mine in an RS6. it was early one morning on a dual carriageway (two lane) and a car flew up behind him and stuck there doing around ninety then two other (identical) cars joined in and just before he was 'boxed in', he booted it and went for the gap as he thought he was being carjacked. when the needle hit 150, the blue lights & sirens came on so he pulled over and was confronted by armed police who thought he'd just nicked it as there had been one reported stolen in the area. Needless to say, the cops were less than impressed with his explanation, but at least he didn't get a ticket and it wasn't a real hijack. The daft thing was, his car is 'unique' so unless they had a really bad description of it, their reason for blocking him in seems a bit poor. AFAIK coppers don't need to be in uniform to pull you over - they aren't on some of the 'reality' TV shows.

Scary stuff though, good job you got away with it.

H


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

bloody hell Paul! 

glad you're ok fella


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > You're spot on about not stopping Paul - I couldn't get out of the area fast enough and I'm not a chicken by any means. It's just that I know I don't carry a baseball bat, knife or gun, and I don't know that they don't carry any or all of them.
> ...


Your father was murdered by a thief?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

no point being a dead hero mate, you did the right thing, some of my drivers have been robbed at knife and gun point, when they get back to the office some of the heros that have never had it happen to give it all the biggen "you should have took the knife of him and beat the crap out of him" etc etc, But ive always told them they have a knife or got a gun dont be a hero just give them what they want and let them go! However i do insist they al carry maglites around with them incase they breakdown and need to look under the hood at night!

In that situation i would have done the exact same thing as you did, im not shy about confronting people but for all you know they could be carrying a gun or knife! and it doesnt matter how tough you are, not everyone can dodge bullets like Neo!


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Never thought something like this can happen!  

The scariest of all is the case when someone drives in the back of your car!! It is clearly their fault so the first thing that comes to mind is to get out of the car and get their details!!  So what should you do now? Call the Police and get out of the car when they arrive? :?

On a lighter note; Paul this could have been the decicive fact for you to get that CLS AMG! :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo750 said:
> ...


Yes. He came out from a cinema to find some guys breaking into his car. He challenged them and got stabbed. They were never caught and his car was stolen anyway.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

BreTT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


  Very unjust way to loose a beloved! 

By the way, is your name, Bruce Wayne? :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Jazzedout said:


> By the way, is your name, Bruce Wayne? :wink:


No...but my initials are BW.......


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Jazzedout said:


> Never thought something like this can happen!
> 
> The scariest of all is the case when someone drives in the back of your car!! It is clearly their fault so the first thing that comes to mind is to get out of the car and get their details!!  So what should you do now? Call the Police and get out of the car when they arrive? :?
> 
> On a lighter note; Paul this could have been the decicive fact for you to get that CLS AMG! :wink:


I'm sure that the Merc would be just as much a target as the RS6, in fact possibly more.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Jazzedout said:
> 
> 
> > Never thought something like this can happen!
> ...


Yeah, they'll all be looking for your drugs, mate...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Jazzedout said:
> ...


They'd be able to lug a whole load more Columbian around in the RS6... :wink:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

with the falling prices of the TT i thought about carjacking a 2cv and leaving them with mine then i would be Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£ in :lol:


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Something like this happened to my mate in his M3. Kept on getting flashed from behind by some youths in a cavalier telling him to pull over.

He floored it and they kept following. Eventually got rid of them but it shook him up a bit.

Also when I was driving home once I found that I was being followed by a guy in a MR2. I took a few right and left turns to see if he was definatly following.

I then stopped abruptly and he sped off.

Be careful out there.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just heard their was another non successful car-jacking just off the M1 near Luton on Sunday night. This again was young men of Asian decent & this time they were driving a dark blue Mondeo. Attack took place at a Jet petrol station & the owner of a blue BMW was struck with a car-jack  , but managed to get away.

The attackers then followed him & rammed his car several times before the BMW owner finally managed to get away.

Looks like theirs a little spate taking place around the Beds/Herts/North London M1 area, so be careful out their.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Been away from the forum for a couple of days and just seen this thread.

Glad youre OK Paul, defo did the good thing in NOT stopping.


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

shocking tale , im glad your ok.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Taking this into account and the article you've just given me, I reckon you need to move...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Taking this into account and the article you've just given me, I reckon you need to move...


I don't live anywhere near the incidents. My residence is about 30miles north of Manchester, just happened to be working from my office in St Albans & had a meeting in Milton Keynes.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Very scary stuff, but at least you are ok.

What do they expect to gain? I am guessing your car has a Tracker, in which case getting rid of the car after taking it must be made more difficult? This assumes they actually work!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jgoodman00 said:


> Very scary stuff, but at least you are ok.
> 
> What do they expect to gain? I am guessing your car has a Tracker, in which case getting rid of the car after taking it must be made more difficult? This assumes they actually work!


It has got Tracker (the middle level think its Monitor), but they obviously don't know that much about cars, as Tracker (basic level) is standard on all RS6's

Read on another Forum (think it was RS246) that more local to me (Bury, Manchester area) their were 2 successful car-jackings. The 1st was an RS4 & the 2nd a Focus RS. Looks like this game is getting popular again, so be extra careful.


----------

